# "Creep" cover by me



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

It's not exactly visual, but I dunno where else to place it.:crazy:

It's so 4w5; I figured why not. I'm not a tenor like Yorke, so my tone sounds a little darker. I am using dynamic range compression in audacity, so that's why it sounds like it fades in parts where I sing louder/softer. It was one take and my first time singing the song, so I need more practice.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

I've always gotten a morbid feel while being on the receiving end of that song. While your reco. had more of a contrived, fairy-like feel to it. Maybe that's what you were going for? Also the peak ("She ruuuuUHHHnnnnnss...") sounded mechanical. No soul man.

Good taste!


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Zippy BawBaw said:


> I've always gotten a morbid feel while being on the receiving end of that song. While your reco. had more of a contrived, fairy-like feel to it. Maybe that's what you were going for? Also the peak ("She ruuuuUHHHnnnnnss...") sounded mechanical. *No soul man.*
> 
> *Good taste!*


Really? I actually made sure I felt like shit before I recorded it; it's in 1 take as well. I wanted to sound dejected then absolutely crazy.

I am simultaneously into a song an concerned about the technique I use, so it may come off contrived in that I try to place my tone/vibratto, but I def was in the mood when I recorded this.

The high notes sound mechanical because I had to use dynamic compression or it would've overbearing. My high notes are LOUD. :crazy:

I like songs with fucked up emotional standpoints (see my thread on fucked up movie characters).


----------



## Crimson Ash (May 16, 2012)

Shaky start but improved and got a lot better vocally. The build up to the high notes wasn't the best though, in part its due to the range compression I suppose.

I feel like your vocals would be best suited for an acoustic backing track.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

UtterMess said:


> Shaky start but improved and got a lot better vocally. The build up to the high notes wasn't the best though, in part its due to the range compression I suppose.
> 
> I feel like your vocals would be best suited for an acoustic backing track.


NGL, I expected much worse from someone named UtterMess :crazy:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

You should have said "so fucking special". it makes it more emotional, that's why I don't like the edited version, it takes that away from it


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

lycanized said:


> You should have said "so fucking special". it makes it more emotional, that's why I don't like the edited version, it takes that away from it


I AGREE WHOLEHEARTEDLY. 

There's nothing that makes things more emotional than a good 'fucking'. Ahem. You know what I mean. The word just adds a manic quality to the song that the writer seemed to intend. It's a nice touch that makes the listener think, 'Hmm, borderline insane, obsessive, stalker who might turn out to be a serial killer ?''

To the OP:

Anywho, not bad. Vocals are pretty good for not being trained. Get some training and you'd have wicked control. Sorry if I'm being presumptuous and you have training.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Not too bad. I think the thing with this song, is that without the dead notes, it's just too quiet and soft for me. The dead notes are what gives it that crazy texture that I love about it. Sort of like in a movie where an image is spliced in, just like memories and cut out just as quickly as you saw them. It happens so quickly and out of nowhere, you're wondering if you actually just heard/saw that. 

Much like you said, your singing needs more practice but you're on the right track I think.


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

You've got a genuinely nice voice, but like the other posters, I don't feel it with that particular song. Keep singing, and maybe do a little more work on timing -- though that might have just been with this song.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> I AGREE WHOLEHEARTEDLY.
> 
> There's nothing that makes things more emotional than a good 'fucking'. Ahem. You know what I mean. The word just adds a manic quality to the song that the writer seemed to intend. It's a nice touch that makes the listener think, 'Hmm, borderline insane, obsessive, stalker who might turn out to be a serial killer ?''
> 
> ...


No training aside from watching Bocelli and the Pav belt. My voice is actually very deep speaking (virtually Bass) so those high notes took a while to obtain without straining, as they are near the low-end of the high notes for a tenor

The issue I have now is kind of undoing that classical belt/vibratto sound that I kind of learned that doesn't always fit in these type of songs. 
Ty.


----------



## CPK (Sep 12, 2013)

Man, that was really great and I think it had plenty of life in the high parts, but your recording equipment/technique don't do you justice. I'd love to hear that, well recorded and produced, over a quality backing.

You have a really nice vibrato. Did that come naturally or did you consciously train yourself?

Keep doing what you do.


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

I give it a thumbs up.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

CPK said:


> Man, that was really great and I think it had plenty of life in the high parts, but your recording equipment/technique don't do you justice. I'd love to hear that, well recorded and produced, over a quality backing.
> 
> You have a really nice vibrato. Did that come naturally or did you consciously train yourself?
> 
> Keep doing what you do.


Kind of natural; I was gonna say that I trained it in, but I remember singing "Step by Step" by Whitney Houston in the 5th grade, and one of the comments was that my vibrato was quite large for such a small tike. 

I think I got it early by listening to the big singers, but I had to learn how to hold straight notes then bend it into the vibrato like I did on the final long note.


----------



## Frosty (Jul 16, 2010)

Great deep sounding voice. 

Do you record often?


----------



## Carry Cola (Oct 10, 2013)

Vibrato is good but overrused. Diction and phrasing is not good, voice is far too monotone and it's pitchy at times.

The falsetto was horrendous, you need to relax your throat, falsetto's supposed to be airy and relaxed (at least in this case) but then you went and total nailed a monster A4 on the "Ruuuun" part.

Please don't use whatever effect your using that fucks up the sound. I've no idea why you thought it was good idea to use it. There are other solutions if you're too loud.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Carry Cola said:


> Vibrato is good but overrused. Diction and phrasing is not good, voice is far too monotone and it's pitchy at times.
> 
> The falsetto was horrendous, you need to relax your throat, falsetto's supposed to be airy and relaxed (at least in this case) but then you went and total nailed a monster A4 on the "Ruuuun" part.
> 
> *Please don't use whatever effect your using that fucks up the sound. I've no idea why you thought it was good idea to use it. There are other solutions if you're too loud.*


with all due respect, fuck you? 

Are you one of those people that feigns being a vocal expert at the expense of sounding completely pretentious? If so, you may want to argue over at The Modern Vocalist World - The #1 Community for Singers in the World! where two vocal coaches have actually left--you know--real constructive criticism (one actually stating that the falsettos were the best part). 

Also, I mention the effect right in the post: Dynamic Range Compression (something used quite often; I used a high threshold, which--you know--the constructive people actually knew how to fix).

The falsetto's in a song like "Stayin' Alive" are relaxed and airy; this is supposed to be pronounced due to the conflict and full voice transitions. Once again, bye.

If you have little constructive, please leave.


----------



## Carry Cola (Oct 10, 2013)

Except it was constructive criticism and you need to learn to take it. Furthermore, since you asked, yes I know more about singing than you and yes I sing better you. No it isn't really relevant. If you're defending the falsetto you're just being plain plain ignorant, it was the achilles heel of the cover (as it tends to be when it comes to creep).


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Carry Cola said:


> Except it was constructive criticism and you need to learn to take it. Furthermore, since you asked, yes I know more about singing than you and yes I sing better you. No it isn't really relevant. If you're defending the falsetto you're just being plain plain ignorant, it was the achilles heel of the cover (as it tends to be when it comes to creep).


Bye. Just leave. Why even be bothered? You have no credentials as I see them aside from online bickering. Please argue on the site I also posted on with real musicians with real degrees. It is located under "High Baritone singing "Creep" need advice"

There's nothing even remotely constructive about "the falsetto was horrendous." Also, you mention diction without being specific. Please go there if you are so knowledgeable; the BS really ends quickly there. Also, post a cover there.

Imagine if Talent Shows went with "I sing better than you" for judges...sheesh. Troll or obnoxious 'vocal expert'. Others have left constructive criticism here without being narcissistic .


----------



## Carry Cola (Oct 10, 2013)

Why are you so upset? All I did was point out basic stuff. You need to seriously adjust your attitude and grow some self distance if some random online guy giving you some healthy critique gets you this fired up.

You were the one who brought me up, not I, and now you're using it against me? For real dude, if all you wanted where compliments you should've been straight about it. I wonder if you even noticed the fact that I did say your A4 was beast but who cares, its the weak parts that should interest you, somethings wrong here.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Carry Cola said:


> Why are you so upset? All I did was point out basic stuff. You need to seriously adjust your attitude and grow some self distance if some random online guy giving you some healthy critique gets you this fired up.
> 
> You were the one who brought me up, not I, and now you're using it against me? For real dude, if all you wanted where compliments you should've been straight about it. I wonder if you even noticed the fact that I did say your A4 was beast but who cares, its the weak parts that should interest you, somethings wrong here.


It's your language and the "Yes, I know more and sing better than you" unnecessary stuff. Look, it's quite clear that neither of us care for one another too much at this point, why not just leave with your air of superiority? Quite obviously my initial assumption was correct: You have an air of superiority otherwise such would not have entered (it's largely irrelevant). What are you getting from this thread aside from an argument? Just leave...


----------

